

Gamification Needs to Level Up — Here’s How - SRSimko
http://gigaom.com/2010/11/26/gamification-needs-to-level-up-heres-how/

======
jrbedard
I agree with the tenuousity of just tacking shallow game elements on top of
existing applications. Using game mechanics and dynamics for optimal user
engagement and loyalty is a deep and complex topic that is currently being
explored and researched by many.

If you are interested to learn more, we are setting up a new Wiki for
gamification discussions and the open/crowd sourcing of various game mechanics
@ <http://gamification.org>

~~~
SRSimko
I agree it seems like companies just add game mechanics for the sake of it.
However, I don't blame them for trying if I thought it had a chance of success
I'd try it but if it failed I'd remove it immediately and try figure out why
things aren't working.

Just like social media it isn't a cure all it's only one small part of the
bigger equation.

------
ryanelkins
People can't even agree what gamification is. As the article points out, there
is a push towards what some people call pointification. (BTW I hate both of
these terms.)

I see the main breakdown as being some people see gamification as making
things more game like and some (myself included) see it as taking feedback
elements from games and moving them into non gaming applications. There is
room for intersection there, but those looking to amke everything "fun" are
going to have their work cut out for them. I don't believe everything can be
made to be fun - more interesting, yes, but not necessarily fun. I mean, even
many games have elements that aren't fun. People don't grind in RPGs because
it's fun. Achievement hunting is more about collecting than being fun. Fun is
overrated. I'll take motivational over fun any day.

